

Good explanation of PS3 hack potential . . .  - aresant
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-ps3hacked-article?page=2

======
ajg1977
The article mistakenly refers to an SPE as "the group of all SPUs", which is
incorrect. An SPE is a single element that contains an SPU, a MFC, and some
RAM.

It (Geohot's work) is an impressive achievement but the magnitude of what's
been achieved has been blown completely out of proportion, including by Geo
himself. It's akin to picking the lock on a bank door - you might be in the
bank but there's a whole host of bigger locks waiting before you even get to
the vault.

~~~
yardie
But most of the money isn't in the vault. It's on the computers. I agree that
most of the work has been way overblown. Geohot even lists some of the reason
why he's not getting involved in hacking other aspects of the system. You
don't need to decrypt the BD drive unless you are trying to bypass the
encryption on games. Some commenters are asking specifically on how to run
pirated copies and this undermines the value of the platform.

Access to the HV, memory, and GPU are things that are wanted and don't involve
pirating. It would be great if their was an alternative DLNA
controller/renderer available. Frankly, browsing hundreds of albums and videos
sucks with the XMB. Using 100s of different BT devices would be great.

This could open it up to a bigger development community than the one sony
sactions. Similar in ideas to the iPhone jailbreaking.

------
rbanffy
When it was launched, the PS3 could be a nice general-purpose computer. If
Sony decided to reinvent the NEWS workstation series with a usable OS (Linux,
BSD, a port of OpenSolaris, AIX, whatever) on top of Cell BEs with expandable
RAM, a decent GPU and non-subsidized prices, I would have used it. Heck... I
would buy one even today. I would help port software to it.

Now it's just a gaming platform.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
you're forgetting that sony was taking a loss on each PS3 sale when it first
came out. they make it up on game licenses so they absolutely did NOT want to
be selling to people who would buy few games.

~~~
rbanffy
I said "non-subsidized prices". Besides that, it's not the PlayStation I am
talking about, but some hypothetical machine that never existed.

------
tezza
Great, this is just what my _missile guidance system_ needed [joke from 2000]

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2000/04/18/playstation_2_export...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2000/04/18/playstation_2_export_limit_lifted/)

